# Cannot dissolve Flubendanzole



## Cherries (17 May 2021)

Hiya!

For a long time I have tried to dissolve the Flubendanzole treatment but still no luck.

This time I have tried with boiled water and shaking it for 1 min. how it says in the instructions.. No luck again.

I have added it to my tank even if not dissolved.
Doesn't seem to help.


----------



## SRP3006 (17 May 2021)

Is that for planaria or a worm of some kind?
My mixture was really cloudy when I mixed it if that helps.


----------



## noodlesuk (17 May 2021)

Cherries said:


> Hiya!
> 
> For a long time I have tried to dissolve the Flubendanzole treatment but still no luck.
> 
> ...


How does it come, tablet, powder etc? It needs to be dissolved for it to work. Maybe try in a small about of hot water, working it into a paste, if in powder, or crush if a tablet form. Maybe a spoon, like a motar and pestle.


----------



## spleenharvester (17 May 2021)

I recommend you try NTLabs Fluke and Wormer if you have no luck (flubendazole is the active ingredient), it's already dissolved in a solution so less faffing about.


----------



## aec34 (17 May 2021)

I used the cheap tablets you need to crush, and did end up with a bit of wormer ‘snow’ - but it did dissolve over the course of a couple of days. Hydra went and shrimp were fine.


----------



## dw1305 (17 May 2021)

Hi all,


Cherries said:


> For a long time I have tried to dissolve the Flubendanzole treatment but still no luck.


It will dissolve in a small amount of alcohol (Vodka?)

cheers Darrel


----------



## Cherries (2 Jun 2021)

SRP3006 said:


> Is that for planaria or a worm of some kind?
> My mixture was really cloudy when I mixed it if that helps.


For deworming my fish.


noodlesuk said:


> How does it come, tablet, powder etc? It needs to be dissolved for it to work. Maybe try in a small about of hot water, working it into a paste, if in powder, or crush if a tablet form. Maybe a spoon, like a motar and pestle.


It's a powder.


----------



## Cherries (2 Jun 2021)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It will dissolve in a small amount of alcohol (Vodka?)
> 
> cheers Darrel


I could try that. What ratio of vodka to 1 gram of flubendanzole for 1L of water in 1L kitchen jug? And is it fish safe?


----------



## Cherries (2 Jun 2021)

Sorry all for taking so long to reply


----------



## X3NiTH (2 Jun 2021)

Use enough to dissolve the granules, shouldn’t take much, a few mills maybe, the Vodka is fine to add to the tank, plants may appreciate the extra carbon bump!


----------



## Cherries (3 Jun 2021)

Okay cool.

Thanks ya'll for the help! Finally will save my fish from terrible death!


----------



## Cherries (4 Jul 2021)

I am very frustrated! I recently got some vodka and I started doing everything today, I got some Aquarian Tap Safe and put all my fish in my 15L plastic box and started dissolving the medication.

What's more frustrating is that some got dissolved but most didn't! So I have tried warming it up, nope, tried mixing it in a little cap from Artemiss in a bucket with hot water, still not.


----------



## lilirose (4 Jul 2021)

There is no need to get it to 100% dissolve. I dissolve it as best I can in lukewarm water, pour the resulting mix in the tank, and wait. It even appears to float on the surface for a time. Eventually (over a period of 24h or so) it dissolves due to the water movement caused by the filter- but even then some of it will "snow" onto the substrate, because it's not terribly water-soluble.

I'm not sure why you removed the fish from the tank, but you might need to drop an airstone in the plastic box so there is some water movement, also because this med will decrease the amount of oxygen in the water.

Personally I have not found flubenzadole to be effective at all for worming fish- its only recognised freshwater aquatic application is for killing planaria and hydra in a tank- but I don't know the whole history of why you think your fish need worming and why you chose this particular med.


----------



## Cherries (4 Jul 2021)

The first time I have done it as you said it didn't work, I was told it needs to be fully dissolved to work.


lilirose said:


> but I don't know the whole history of why you think your fish need worming and why you chose this particular med.


Ya, I get this a lot. My fish have worms, that's why. Stringy white poop. And they also have gillflukes.


----------



## lilirose (4 Jul 2021)

Cherries said:


> The first time I have done it as you said it didn't work, I was told it needs to be fully dissolved to work.



I would suspect that the reason it didn't work is because it's simply not a very effective wormer. It is not water soluble, and you will likely never manage to fully dissolve it, but it would not become more effective if you did. My choice for worming fish is Praziquantel.


----------



## Cherries (4 Jul 2021)

I have used vodka this time as I have been advised. I really don't know what to do, I'm losing fish one by one and I'm tight on money and Flubendanzole.


----------



## lilirose (4 Jul 2021)

Cherries said:


> I have used vodka this time as I have been advised. I really don't know what to do, I'm losing fish one by one and I'm tight on money and Flubendanzole.



I can relate to being tight on money. Sadly, the worms don't know or care about your financial situation. They won't respond to an ineffective treatment simply because you can't afford an effective treatment.


----------



## Nick potts (4 Jul 2021)

Can you not pick up something like NT Labs NT480, or another one designed for aquatic use.

I know you said money is tight, but you can pick up most for them for £5-6.


----------



## Cherries (4 Jul 2021)

Nick potts said:


> Can you not pick up something like NT Labs NT480, or another one designed for aquatic use.
> 
> I know you said money is tight, but you can pick up most for them for £5-6.


My mum even has problem to get something for me even if it's cheap. I will see though, my local lfs sells. But are you sure the NT one will work 100%? I am very desperate to help and save my fish. Can you post a picture of it too please?


----------



## Cherries (4 Jul 2021)

I read reviews of NT one on Amazon and I must say, I'm quite amazed. I'll see if I can pick it up as my mum is home and we're going to a Greek restaurant tomorrow.


----------



## Cherries (4 Jul 2021)

But still, anyone knows whether it'll work and if I should get the NT one?


----------



## Cherries (4 Jul 2021)

Oh and the Flubendazole WAS and IS made for aquatic use -> Discus mostly.


----------



## Nick potts (5 Jul 2021)

Cherries said:


> But still, anyone knows whether it'll work and if I should get the NT one?



The NT labs stuff, and most aquatic wormers use Flubendazole as the active ingredient, so it's the same stuff you are trying to dissolve, but already made into a solution for you


----------



## Cherries (6 Jul 2021)

Nick potts said:


> The NT labs stuff, and most aquatic wormers use Flubendazole as the active ingredient, so it's the same stuff you are trying to dissolve, but already made into a solution for you


Will it work though? In 100%.

Update on my Fluben story - > Still hasn't dissolved but I dumped in the whole solution to the 15L box my fish are in. Next day the water was cloudy which suggests me it is working. I'll keep the fish in there as long as possible. God knows only how many worms are inside my fishes.


----------

